# Jose Calderon's Nickname



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

I've put a lot of thought towards a nickname for Calderon.

My best ideas thus far.

El Jefe (pronounced Heffe) - the general/boss man in spanish
other loose translations include capitán, comandante, dueño, jefe, caudillo.

El Burro - The Bull


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

El Burro, like the pr0n actor in GTAIII? Heh. As long as he doesn't play matador defense.

His boxing name could be Smolderin Jose Calderon.

What about Jose Ole!


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

speedythief said:


> El Burro, like the pr0n actor in GTAIII? Heh. As long as he doesn't play matador defense.
> 
> His boxing name could be Smolderin Jose Calderon.
> 
> What about Jose Ole!


 Ole Jose sounds better


----------



## changv10 (Apr 25, 2005)

:biggrin: Burro means donkey, not bull. 'toro' means bull 

Calderon is not a bull and is not the boss. The closes raptor being a bull is Araujo and the closest boss or leader should be Bosh. 

Back in the day, I've played with some good players back in the day. There was this guy that played spectacular basketball. Very quick and agile, could pass, hit the shot and drive at will. We called him 'chivo'. I believe 'chivo' may be slang for some type of quick bird ... that's what i would give Jose as a nickname.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

J.C. because he's our saviour at the point guard position? :angel:


----------



## yomismo (Feb 29, 2004)

Hahahahaha, El Chivo, LOL. A "Chivo" is not a bird or similar. A "Chivo" is the male of the goat, "chivo" means "Cabra", but just in a masculine way. In Spain that's a bit "comical" word to refer a person, specially for a basketball player. Keep on it guys, whatever you call him should be fun if you keep in that way :biggrin: 

Seriously, spaniards knew you'd love Calderon and Toronto is one of the best cities for any european, so enjoy Calderon's game and make him enjoy the franchise :clap: 


See you :cheers:


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

yomismo said:


> Hahahahaha, El Chivo, LOL. A "Chivo" is not a bird or similar. A "Chivo" is the male of the goat, "chivo" means "Cabra", but just in a masculine way. In Spain that's a bit "comical" word to refer a person, specially for a basketball player. Keep on it guys, whatever you call him should be fun if you keep in that way :biggrin:
> 
> Seriously, spaniards knew you'd love Calderon and Toronto is one of the best cities for any european, so enjoy Calderon's game and make him enjoy the franchise :clap:
> 
> ...


Welcome to the site!!!

From day 1 I knew that picking up Jose would be a good move.

Can you give us an overview of his game. His exposure in North America is very limited.


----------



## wind161 (Jun 19, 2005)

Calderon itself is a catchy name... reminds me of the shoe store.. 

I think it might be too early for a nickname... all i know is that he's a rock solid PG..


----------



## ansoncarter (Dec 22, 2004)

Sanchez


----------



## VTRapsfan (Dec 5, 2004)

trick said:


> J.C. because he's our saviour at the point guard position? :angel:


:laugh: Nice one.


----------



## yomismo (Feb 29, 2004)

Benis007 said:


> Welcome to the site!!!
> 
> From day 1 I knew that picking up Jose would be a good move.
> 
> Can you give us an overview of his game. His exposure in North America is very limited.


Well, I don't really think you need an overview of his game, but I'll expose my point. As you already know he's a floor general, a leader on the court and that guy who can't stop talking to his teammates and his coach for the whole game. Ivanovic, who is one of the hardest coaches in Europe (Serbian school, you know) was so pleased with Jose, Calderon was his extension on the court.

And that's was Calderon basically is, the coach extension on the court. Plus, he's a more than decent shoter from the long range. If I remember well, he was shoting over the 40% in 3pointers last season, but he'll need some time to adapt to the NBA distance and make automatic the NBA threes. But anyway his biggest offensive weaphon isn't his shot, his biggest strenght is take it to the hole as he was one of the best penetrators in Europe at his position.

And about his defense, he was probably the best defensive PG in the spanish league, so give him some time to adapt to NBA and meet all his opponents. He can be a hell of a defender, just (again) give him some time to adapt.

I hope I've help you, but I think I'm not telling anything you could know by watching the games Calderon already played with your team. Anyway enjoy him, I just hope your team plays good basketball, cause we'll see a lot of games of your team in our TV (and I remember when the Grizz were the worst team in the league and the lot of games we saw of them in Pau Gasol's first NBA year :curse: :biggrin: ).


See you.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

trick said:


> J.C. because he's our saviour at the point guard position? :angel:


I like JC. Simple and easy to say.


----------



## ati (Aug 10, 2003)

Why don't we call him simple Jose, it's short and sounds cool


----------



## ansoncarter (Dec 22, 2004)

calling him Steve Nash makes our lineup look better

pg. Steve Nash
sg. Mop
sf. Jalen
pf. Charlie
c. Bosh


----------



## barondavis4life (Oct 22, 2005)

Air Calderon


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 27, 2005)

el commandante


----------



## MjM2xtreMe (Sep 1, 2005)

"If Bart can be El Barto....El Jomo (****) :biggrin: j/k. how bout JMC or J-Man (Jose MANuel).


----------



## charlz (Jun 9, 2003)

Benis007 said:


> I've put a lot of thought towards a nickname for Calderon.
> 
> My best ideas thus far.
> 
> ...


how about "la say hello to my little friend"


----------



## open mike (Jan 3, 2003)

JC is a given..

i have a strange feeling chuck is gonna be saying 'no way jose' a lot this season


----------



## charlz (Jun 9, 2003)

open mike said:


> JC is a given..
> 
> i have a strange feeling chuck is gonna be saying 'no way jose' a lot this season


sure u are right - but it might be a notch better than "I luv you big boy" and "player A just gave player B a facial"


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 27, 2005)

i miss rod black's

" ____________ WITH THE SHAKE AND BAKE"

my reaction to Rod: :none: this guy is a ****in nerd


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

^ Speak no ill of the shake and bake. I was raised on shake and bake chicken.

Rod Black was probably raised by nerf herders, and if you get that joke than you're as big a loser as I am.


----------



## charlz (Jun 9, 2003)

speedythief said:


> ^ Speak no ill of the shake and bake. I was raised on shake and bake chicken.
> 
> Rod Black was probably raised by nerf herders, and if you get that joke than you're as big a loser as I am.


or nerd herders - man was that guy sucking the joy out of the game. nice guy -tho


----------



## MadFishX (Jun 28, 2003)

the dirty sanchez

chuck:" the dirty sanchez with the facial"


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 27, 2005)

el commandante

lol 'Shake'N Bake' ****in rules, it adds an entire new element to poultry, but lol im just laughing cuz he actually used it to describe a possibly sick move by a player


----------



## ColinBeehler (Oct 14, 2003)

when the shake and bake ad's first came out.. i thought by shaking the chicken in the box it somehow cooked it...

needless to say i was amazed... someone sadly burst my bubble tho.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Forget nicknames. Call Jose Calderon, Jose.. Call Joey Graham, Joey.. and call Charlie Villanueva, Charlie. They all have names that are easy to pronounce. 

I mean, who honestly calls Chris Bosh CB4.. That has to be the lamest name ever. I just call him Bosh.


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

I used to love the Mighty Mouse Nike commercials with Damon Stoudamire.


----------

